# How to display countdown clock during ppt presentation?



## a_medico (Jan 10, 2013)

I will be making a 30mins ppt presentation soon. Is it possible to display a countdown timer of 30mins, which would be displayed when the presentation is on? I dont wish to exceed the allotted time. I couldnt find such option in powerpoint. Or maybe i missed it.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jan 10, 2013)

You can download SWF (Flash) timers if you want or try this workaround


```
*www.ehow.com/how_6568927_add-countdown-timer-powerpoint.html
```

Or download this and read the instructions


```
*www.tes.co.uk/teaching-resource/Countdown-timers-embedded-into-PowerPoint-6257613/
```

I haven't tested any of them, so I don't really know if they works.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks...but ain't this facility available in powerpoint itself. I think it is a very important feature, which should be a must in this software. I wanted to avoid third party softwares but I will try your suggestions out. Thanks.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes it is necessary that this feature should be present.
I also thought of adding a countdown but didn't find during my presentation and dropped the idea.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 14, 2013)

By the way i added a swf flash file of a countdown timer available freely on the net, played it in default media player and made it 'always on the top' during display. Serves the purpose. But the inbuilt feature for the same would have been great.

Thanks  win32.tr0jan. Your suggestion was a good guide.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

I have no idea if a countdown timer can be shown, although there is a feature "Rehearse Timing" in powerpoint, which allows you to schedule the timings of your slides in such a way, that it can be finished within a stipulated time. You can record these timings in run time of the presentation and later adjust the timings manually.
You can give it a shot.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

Check this.

How to Create a Timer in Microsoft PowerPoint - DE Oracle


----------

